
20th Century Fox Gives Real Apology for a Fake News Campaign - stephenhuey
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/16/business/20th-century-fox-fake-news-ad-campaign.html?_r=0
======
stephenhuey
A neighborhood paper here in Houston called The Leader was hit hard by a fake
news campaign and in the following article McElvy who runs the paper shared
details on what it was like fielding tons of angry phone calls:

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/hollywood-funded-
fak...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/hollywood-funded-fake-local-
news-and-this-real-local-newspap)

